# Unusual behavior



## Sweb (Apr 4, 2009)

When I select a thread topic to review the thread will pop up on some seemingly random post instead of displaying the top of the page I've selected. Never had this happen before on any site. Is there something I need to change in my user section?


----------



## evangilder (Apr 5, 2009)

Hmmm, haven't seen that one before. Have you tried clearing you cache?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 5, 2009)

If you are clicking from the main page (where only the most recent thread is active) it will go to the last post you read. If you have never read the thread before it should go to the first post.

Example: If I click on Breaking News from the Main Forum Page it will likely go to the last post I looked at instead of at the very beginning. To go to the first page, go into the Section and then click on page 1.

I think that may be the problem.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 5, 2009)

Might not be Chris. Quite often, I find that the page, and the position on it, might be random, regardless.For example, if the last page in a thread I have looked at was Page 3, and the newest, and the one I select, is Page 4, it might skip to part way through Page 4, not the top.
I also experience a 'double sized' page occassionally, where I have to wait until it 'pops back' to normal screen size.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2009)

What Chris has said is likely what is happening. If you click the down arrow it takes you to the last unread post. Click the thread title takes you to the start of the thread (and the page number takes you to the top of that page).


----------



## Njaco (Apr 5, 2009)

Terry, that double size is the page loading a pic and then adjusting it for the screen size. I have that happen also and I've noticed it has to do with pics.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Chris, thought it might be something to do with that. Still get the mid-page thing sometimes though.


----------

